# How to hide stone chips (black car)



## pritchard182

Hi iv recently baught a black megane r26 and was wonderig is there a way of making stone chips less visable without a respray?

Thanks dan


----------



## Mattey h

There are a couple of guides on here how to do it mate.
One involves wiping a mix of paint and laquer over the chips, then polishing back, hey presto hidden stone chips.


----------



## Stezz

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965

I had a read of this last night, very informative (if your brave enough)


----------



## -Raven-

Black permanent marker! :lol:


----------



## pritchard182

Thanks guys didnt realy wana paint and wet sand if im honest. Marker pen might be a good idea tho!


----------



## Cthrower

pritchard182 said:


> Thanks guys didnt realy wana paint and wet sand if im honest. Marker pen might be a good idea tho!


Touch up paint and wet sanding will yield better results, and if you're careful and gentle and take your time with it then it will be completely safe.

A machine polish will remove any marks left by the wet sanding process, just don't use anything below 2000 grit paper, I usually use 2500 grit for it


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

type[r]+ said:


> Black permanent marker! :lol:


it does what the OP asks so not as daft as you may think.


----------



## pritchard182

So will a marker pen work?


----------



## id_doug

I hardly even dare mention this but.....

My last black car I had had quite a few stone chips on the bonnet and looked [email protected] with all the bits of white wax in them. So as a quick fix to tart it up to sell it I bought some Black Turtle Wax polish :doublesho (the colour stuff with a pigment in it) and hey presto all sorted. Have to say in all fairness it didn't look to bad.

Again this is a bodge and hiding them only but it did the job very well.


----------



## RaceGlazer

ta dah........... http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax-colour-polish.asp


----------



## PugIain

Get a small tin of Humbrol enamel.There or there abouts the right colour and Roberts your mothers brother.
Exactly how I touched in the stone chips on my Fiesta.Last years too being enamel.


----------



## lowejackson

Chipex works well or buy some touchup paint from the dealer and wipe the excess with Lanka. Chipex works in a similar way but they provide the paint and a polish


----------



## jetbox

Marker pen does work.....


----------



## NoobWash

pritchard182 said:


> So will a marker pen work?


Don't even try it! Black marker pens will change colour from different angles and be way too shiny. Not to mention they will invite rust and be too thin.


----------



## Trip tdi

Good tread this one, darker cars and black cars always show paint chips once cleaned.


----------



## lowejackson

http://www.chipex.co.uk


----------



## RedUntilDead

id_doug said:


> I hardly even dare mention this but.....
> 
> My last black car I had had quite a few stone chips on the bonnet and looked [email protected] with all the bits of white wax in them. So as a quick fix to tart it up to sell it I bought some Black Turtle Wax polish :doublesho (the colour stuff with a pigment in it) and hey presto all sorted. Have to say in all fairness it didn't look to bad.
> 
> Again this is a bodge and hiding them only but it did the job very well.


No harmin giving a black marker pen a go:thumb:

Do they still do this! I used to make this stuff do you still get the coloured lipstick, sorry wax stick


----------



## GolfFanBoy

id_doug said:


> I hardly even dare mention this but.....
> 
> My last black car I had had quite a few stone chips on the bonnet and looked [email protected] with all the bits of white wax in them. So as a quick fix to tart it up to sell it I bought some Black Turtle Wax polish :doublesho (the colour stuff with a pigment in it) and hey presto all sorted. Have to say in all fairness it didn't look to bad.
> 
> Again this is a bodge and hiding them only but it did the job very well.


Used the same product on my last few cars (all black) to hide the odd mark. It lasts 6-8 weeks before needing touching up again but it's only a 2 second job to repeat. Really handy product where you maybe only have a few chips to hide and can't be bothered with painting.










Most of the time I've only used the chipstik part although the bottle wax is good, particularly for older paints.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_219210_langId_-1_categoryId_165527


----------



## -Raven-

Derbyshire-stig said:


> it does what the OP asks so not as daft as you may think.


I know, it's what I use on my dirtbike rims!


----------



## dazfr

GolfFanBoy said:


> Used the same product on my last few cars (all black) to hide the odd mark. It lasts 6-8 weeks before needing touching up again but it's only a 2 second job to repeat. Really handy product where you maybe only have a few chips to hide and can't be bothered with painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time I've only used the chipstik part although the bottle wax is good, particularly for older paints.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_219210_langId_-1_categoryId_165527


i use this stuff aswell lol covers them for a couple of months


----------



## id_doug

When I bought mine it still had the lipstick thing. I tried it out of interest then chucked it in the bin. F'ing useless but the polish is good for hiding the odd mark. Not even sure if I still have my polish or if I gave it away......


----------



## cleancar

what about Dr color chips ?

Ive been thinking of buying this kit

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77128


----------

